# Can't remove starter, 9N



## garry haussler (10 mo ago)

Is there a trick to get the starter out? I even removed the block drain plug so there's nothing the way. is there a cutout in the flywheel or something like that?

thanks so much.

Garry


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Garry, welcome to the tractor forum.

If you look at the front end of the starter you should see two 7/16" bolt heads. These are long bolts that run the full length of the starter and into the transmission housing. Once you remove these bolts the starter will come off.


----------



## garry haussler (10 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Hi Garry, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> If you look at the front end of the starter you should see two 7/16" bolt heads. These are long bolts that run the full length of the starter and into the transmission housing. Once you remove these bolts the starter will come off.


It's hanging up on the flywheel. Tried everything. Thanks.


----------



## garry haussler (10 mo ago)

I Watched the two video's and they actually don't him removing the starter. I finally got it out today after 5 try's. I'm not used to tractors but I've had plenty old ford but for the last 25 years I've beem
n working on old Porsche 356 and 911's but like changing it up a little. Thanks for all the help!!!

Garry h.
SF Bay area


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm certain the reason they don't show how they got it off is because they went through the same ordeal as you did.... Everyone has this same problem, but they all get it done. Congrats.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

The dude in the second vid needs some better tools and better video too. I love YT vids like that...lol


----------

